# mod_rewrite: Brauche hilfe



## Maik20 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende RewriteRule um von domain.tld/mathe nach domain.tld/index.php?site=math zu geraten:


```
RewriteRule ^mathe/$ index.php?site=math [L,QSA]
```

Jetzt würde ich diese gerne so abändern, das ich noch eine zweite Variable übergeben kann

index.php?site=math&formel=aub

Wie müsste ich die Regel ergänzen, damit folgendes funktioniert? 
domain.tld/math/aub

Die einfache Variante (domain.tld/math) sollte weiterhin funktinieren.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Gumbo (18. Februar 2009)

Du könntest eine zweite Regel verwenden:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^mathe/([^/]+)$ index.php?site=math&formel=$1 [L,QSA]
```


----------



## Maik20 (18. Februar 2009)

Danke,

da war ich wohl Blind. Ich dachte das müsste ich in die eine Anweisung irgendwie reinschachteln.

Aber zwei Fragen habe ich noch.

1) Wieviel dieser Regeln kann ich in eine .htaccess packen? Gibt es irgendwo eine performance Grenze?

2) Ich habe noch folgendes Problem.

Diese htaccess liegt jetzt im root-Ordner der Webseite. 
Auf dem Server existiert ein Ordner domain.tld/en wird dieser aufgerufen möchte ich, das quasi die gleiche Seite geladen wird wie wenn ich direkt domain.tld aufrufe jedoch als zusätzlichen parameter (&lang=en)

Also müsste ein "domain.tld/en/math/aub" auf  "index.php?site=math&formel=aub&lang=en" verweisen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit hier eine .htaccess anzulegen die quasi weiterleitet? Ich möchte im Unterordner jetzt nicht die gleiche Datei im Unterordner erzeugen und alle Rules doppelt anlegen.


----------

